# What would your Tomkat/Brangelina name be?



## pinksugar (Mar 19, 2009)

lol, just a silly question!

At the moment, mine would be either...

Wosie or

Rayne

What would yours be?


----------



## Aprill (Mar 19, 2009)

hmmm

richard +aprill = richrill? or uhm aphard? or uhm? help ? LOL


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 19, 2009)

Thomas and Jayme (me dur)

so either Thome (aka tommy) or Jaymas (which kinda sounds like a rapper name)


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 19, 2009)

Eric and Chelsey

Chelic? Ersey? lol I don't know..


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 19, 2009)

Mine would sound so ugly

Ramiro + Adrienne = Ramad or Rad. Yea we're totally Rad LOL!

But I don't call him Ramiro, call him Jr which wouldn't go with Adrienne at all.


----------



## fawp (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't know!! I need help with this one.

Abigail + George = ???


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 19, 2009)

Anthony + Laura

Antra? Lauranth? Hahaha.


----------



## Johnnie (Mar 19, 2009)

This is a cute thread!






Johnnie and Billy= Jolly!


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Mar 19, 2009)

Reggie and Idette

Regette?

OMG ... this is how I got my name in the first place.

My aunt Ida named me for her.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 19, 2009)

LOL great thread!!

felix and lucy would be

fucy (lmao!!)

or

lelix!

i think both of those are pretty neat..


----------



## Ozee (Mar 19, 2009)

rebecca and parviz

Reviz, Pecca or Pare which is pretty cool means angel. (sayit like Par Re)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know!! I need help with this one.
Abigail + George = ???

G-gailAbi-orge

There the only ones i could come up with lol

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm
richard +aprill = richrill? or uhm aphard? or uhm? help ? LOL

I see a naughty cute one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Rill-Hard

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anthony + Laura
Antra? Lauranth? Hahaha.

Ra-Ony

La-Ony


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ra-OnyLa-Ony

Ooh yes those ones are better


----------



## Gemini Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

His name is Bill my name is Melanie our friends made one up for us in College "Bill Bellamy" They 'd see us and be like "Bill Bellamy was there.


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see a naughty cute one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Rill-Hard

LOL 

Originally Posted by *Gemini Mom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif His name is Bill my name is Melanie our friends made one up for us in College "Bill Bellamy" They 'd see us and be like "Bill Bellamy was there. That one's really cute


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 19, 2009)

Hmmm I am kinda in an interesting situation with my S/O though.. if we work things out, I wanna know ours lol

Clayton and Rebecca... hmm I dunno if this will work..

Becton? lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 19, 2009)

lol, or Clecca!

These are fun! I love the name Bellamy (or bellame) - it's just such a pretty sounding name!


----------



## bC_0614 (Mar 20, 2009)

UHHHHHHHH........

Alex + Brenda???? lol i have no idea how that'll work


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *bC_0614* /img/forum/go_quote.gif UHHHHHHHH........Alex + Brenda???? lol i have no idea how that'll work

Exenda!
My recent Ex's name was Troy and I'm Gina...so we used to get Trogin (yeah like the condoms) a lot lol


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 20, 2009)

I think Brelex or Alenda would work for you, BC!


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 20, 2009)

Nicole and Billy= Nilly?


----------



## missmignonne (Mar 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Anthony + Laura
Antra? Lauranth? Hahaha.

Lauranth seems like it'd catch on.

Mine would be just so UNFORTUNATELY ghetto fabulous so.... how about maybe going with middle names instead like maybe Domichelle? (Dominic + Michelle


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hmm...Angie + Drew = Andrew

lol, boring! Although we jokingly said 'if' we did have a boy we'd name him Andrew since it's a combination of both our names  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

